# Labido little low on Anavar \\ Does labido increase during pct ?



## djk80 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Ive been running Anavar for about 12 weeks now at about 100mg a day.

Anyways I was running Super DMZ and 1 andro in there as well.

My labido has been a little low and I have a huge camping party at the end of this month

I still have about 3-4 weeks left of the cycle. I want to make sure my labido is in full swing for this camping trip because I want to rip it up.  should I start the PCT sooner and cut it short to get my labido back up a bit or when does the labido usually get kicked up a bit? after pct or during or ? Its not terribly bad right now the labido like I still have the sex drive and urge to hit my girl once a day but for this camping trip it will most likely be multiple girls for like 4-5 days straight so I want to make sure Im game for it.

I have clomid for pct I also have some Anabolic Matrix on hand to help with the labido a bit as well. Any thoughts?
Basically what my question is does the labido increase a bit during pct or is it afterwards or should I just continue my cycle all the way through maybe just throw some anabolic matrix in there and not worry about it or ?

I also have some viagra for the trip as well but that doesnt really have to do with labido. I want to make sure my guns are blazing is all.....any help is appreciated guys I know its an odd question.

Thanks,
D


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 13, 2011)

djk80 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Ive been running Anavar for about 12 weeks now at about 100mg a day.
> 
> ...


 
You ran two PH's with anavar.  It's simple... you're shutdown.  I would start with the clomid ASAP.


----------



## GMO (Jun 13, 2011)

djk80 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Ive been running Anavar for about 12 weeks now at about 100mg a day.
> 
> ...


 

You have no libido because you have no androgens in your retard cycle...next time run some test.  Libido will only get worse during PCT and will stay that way until your natural test levels return.  PCT with clomid ASAP as Animalhouse said.  I'm afraid that Viagra may be your only option for now.  Next time do a little research before jumping on cycle...


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 13, 2011)

GMO said:


> Libido will only get worse during PCT and will stay that way until your natural test levels return.


 
This.

Also, one in four of those girls has genital herpes, according to the CDC, and it is unlikely she is going to tell you ahead of time, with all the drinking and the heat of the moment, so have fun on your camping trip.


----------



## MDR (Jun 13, 2011)

Terrible cycle. No wonder you are shutdown. Could take months for you to fully recover. Do some research and learn how to do things correcrtly. Start with the Clomid now and hope for the best, because you may well have this problem for awhile.


----------



## djk80 (Jun 13, 2011)

Ah kk I stopped the var and pct has started. Libido does get worse during pct tho?? Would you guys happen to have any other ideas to get the sex drive back a bit for july 1st?


----------



## Mikebeasley69 (Jun 13, 2011)

viagra or cialis is all i can think of or a smoking hot chick blowing ya might help


----------



## slow-90lx (Jun 13, 2011)

Could always look into adding some natural test booster into pct. Thats my normal routine. Last time I took DAA, it worked nicely. Couldnt hurt at this point.


----------



## MDR (Jun 13, 2011)

No natural test booster is gonna help if you are really shut down.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jun 13, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> This.
> 
> Also, one in four of those girls has genital herpes, according to the CDC, and it is unlikely she is going to tell you ahead of time, with all the drinking and the heat of the moment, so have fun on your camping trip.


----------



## Ravager (Jun 13, 2011)

Look into Melanotan research chemicals. One of its biggest side effects is labido increase. It also gives you a killer tan.


----------



## justhav2p (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't know what a labido is. new killer breed of mesquito?


----------



## OutWhey (Jun 13, 2011)

djk80 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Ive been running Anavar for about 12 weeks now at about 100mg a day.
> 
> ...


I would run HCGenerate the last two weeks of the cycle and run it for four- six weeks. Your test levels will recover and come back to normal after that.


----------



## slow-90lx (Jun 13, 2011)

MDR said:


> No natural test booster is gonna help if you are really shut down.




From my experience from running a combo of 3 decent prohormones at once, no test base, and I am sure I was shutdown hard from the inability to even stay awake from mid day on, it can help.

Its not a miracle worker, but in combination with a good pct regimen, it can make a difference. 

Plus I did run it solo several months after pct and it did add to my sex drive.

Just my actual experience with it.


----------



## MDR (Jun 13, 2011)

Don't buy it.  It was probably the decent PCT regimen that helped you recover.  Using test boosters for recovery is a joke.  I suppose they can have a placebo effect, but that's about it.


----------



## djk80 (Jun 15, 2011)

What about zma or some other supplement think that'd give any little boost at all?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 15, 2011)

what the fuck is "labido"?


----------



## GMO (Jun 15, 2011)

MDR said:


> Don't buy it.  It was probably the decent PCT regimen that helped you recover.  Using test boosters for recovery is a joke.  I suppose they can have a placebo effect, but that's about it.




x2


----------



## Ballgame23 (Jun 15, 2011)

Ravager said:


> Look into Melanotan research chemicals. One of its biggest side effects is labido increase. It also gives you a killer tan.



Melantonen is going to put you to sleep. It's a natural sleep aid. You need to take HCG to get the natural test flowing again.


----------



## cdan19 (Jun 15, 2011)

djk80 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Ive been running Anavar for about 12 weeks now at about 100mg a day.
> 
> ...


Hey John Holmes,

you may want to jump on the penicillian pre-camp as well. Nice self-gratuitous statement. Usually the work outs and cycles take precedent but ur camping trip sounds....... optimistic. Zorb's is that you? Sorry thought it was a guy I worked with whose playboy centerfold only conquest are legendary, in his own mind! You could have asked the question without .. practice before you play.


----------

